

How DC police use citizens as spies - jnmcr
http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2013/12/17/exclusive-how-dcpoliceusecitizensasspies.html

======
mschuster91
This is just wrong. Five police officers with psychological problems cracking
down on a gamer kid because of a couple of curses... I think US police is
over-staffed.

